

Ask HN: How to improve my chess skills? - nemexy

Hey HNers,<p>I have always wanted to learn a bit more about playing chess and improve my skills in this sport. I have no idea how, though. I mean, I am sure that if I play more, I will gradually improve, but this could take too long time. My desire is to be better than, let&#x27;s say 80% of the players.<p>I know the game and the rules of the game, I have been playing the game for years and was teached by grandpa, when I was around 9-10, so yeah I can play it, to some degree. But I want to improve and it seems like in the next few months I will have an opening and would be able to spend a few hours being able to play the game online or in some cases offline, as there is a park around here, which is often used by other people to play chess.<p>I am looking for a website&#x2F;engine, which would allow me to play games online with other people and another(might be the same as the first one), which would allow me to check and analyze my game. I am looking for a free or reasonably priced service so I can do that. Any recommendations or advice will be appreciated. Thanks in advance!
======
Nadya
Memorization of opening moves and how they play out for the first 5-10 or so
turns.

After that, a deep understanding of the game. Which will take time and
practice.

If you're willing to wait 12 hours for a response - I have a Chess website
that will show you the history of your game after playing it and tell you
every single mistake you made or when you had a more optimal move to make. It
allows you to study your games to improve, unfortunately I don't remember what
it's called. I'd have to find it in my IRC logs.

E: I forgot to mention its free and supports playing against other players.

~~~
echolima
Am I the only one waiting for this link?

------
Nadya
[http://en.lichess.org/](http://en.lichess.org/)

Here you go.

~~~
echolima
Thank you!

~~~
Nadya
No problem.

